# Wire size



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

What would be the best size wire to run for a Battery powered Loco direct from the battery to the motor.
Thanks


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Budd1 said:


> What would be the best size wire to run for a Battery powered Loco direct from the battery to the motor.
> Thanks


I prefer 20 ga.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The thickest wire you can fit. 20 ga is a bit thin for a big diesel with 2 / 4 motors? Maybe 14 or 16 ga would be better.


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

My local Radio shack only had 18 gauge in stock, so I went with that,.
Thanks for the Replays
Bud


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the wires are short, the gauge does not make a lot of difference.

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 22 gauge from my battery to the decoder(Airwire), 24 for motors and 26 or smaller for everything else. My locos are all self contained. If you are running a battery car and powering more that one loco a bigger wire size might be needed for that. Take a look at any stock Aristo,Usa,etc,all the wiring is probably 22 or 24 gauge. I saw a chart once that described the current capacity of diffferent wire sizes for solid or stranded. You'd be surprised.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Budd1:

Here is one of the many wire size tables available online. It even has a calculator following the table. 

Since it's on the web, all of the usual caveats apply!


----------

